# Ενδιαφέρουσα ανάρτηση από το No Peanuts! Blog



## Palavra (Aug 25, 2010)

Καλησπέρα,
βρήκα αυτό το πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο στο παραπάνω ιστολόγιο και το μεταφέρω εδώ. Παραπέμπει σε τρίτο ιστολόγιο, το οποίο περιέχει απάντηση στον ιδιοκτήτη του Translation Guy Blog.

Ενδιαφέρον δεν έχει μόνο λόγω περιεχομένου, αλλά επειδή, διαβάζοντάς το, έμαθα ότι ο συγκεκριμένος Translation Guy, που πολύ μου άρεσε να τον διαβάζω, είναι ιδιοκτήτης μεγάλου μεταφραστικού γραφείου.

Last week, the No Peanuts! Movement, which this blog proudly endorses, was featured in an article on the Translation Guy Blog. I used to like that blog, so I was pretty excited when I saw the title of the post on my iGoogle page, and thought the awareness was spreading. Unfortunately, that wasn’t the case. What I found was instead a particularly weak effort to dismiss the whole movement as little more than a cartel of greedy and unrealistic translators with backwards tendencies. I left a comment, politely addressing what I thought were rather poor arguments, but it was never approved. The same, I think, happened with Wendell Ricketts’ comment, and possibly more. Only one comment appears on the page, conveniently praising the “great article.”​
Συνέχεια, εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2010)

Στο μπλογκ του Translation Guy (που ευνόητα κάνει γαργάρες μετά την καθόλου άδολη πατάτα του), στο πρώτο σχόλιο κάτω από εκείνη την ανάρτηση, βρήκα έναν σύνδεσμο προς αυτήν εδώ τη σχετικά πρόσφατη έρευνα της ΓΔ της ΕΕ για τη Μετάφραση με τίτλο "*The size of the language industry in the EU*", η οποία περιέχει χίλια δυο καλούδια σχετικά με τα μεγέθη του γλωσσικού τομέα στην ευρωπαϊκή ένωση, εργασιακά και οικονομικά, και πολλά ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία για την κατάστασή του και τις τάσεις που διαφαίνονται για το μέλλον και την εξέλιξή του. 

Άρχισα να τη διαβάζω κι εντυπωσιάστηκα. Αξίζει μια ανάγνωση ή έστω ένα ξεφύλλισμα.

Ευχαριστώ, Παλάβρα.


----------

